# [SOLVED] Oblivion - Screen goes black when in sneak mode.



## uw4nka (Sep 15, 2007)

Since I changed my graphics card to a GeForce 8800 GTS, I've been having a minor issue with Oblivion - but it can be irritating.

Basically when I'm in sneak mode, it seems when I am looking in a certain direction, the screen just blanks out. If I move the mouse up or down, it'll come back out of it, it's just at certain seemingly random points.

A quick Google search revealed a few other people with the same problem, a couple of those using 8800s.

Also, the HUD still remains.. I can move about okay, still see the crosshair and everything. Just all the textures vanish.

This is not an issue with Vista - I was having the same problem on XP, right after I upgraded to this card. I have updated my drivers several times since I got it as well. I am also running the latest version of the game.

I was wondering if anyone else was aware of this issue or a way to resolve it?
Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion - Screen goes black when in sneak mode.*

seems several have had this problem.most have fixed it by reinstalling the game.first though go into my documents,my games,oblivion,and delete the oblivion configuration settings file.next time you start oblivion it will redetect your hardware.you will have to set your video settings back to the way you had them.if that dont help a reinstall of the game may be needed.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion - Screen goes black when in sneak mode.*

here is a possible fix for this.

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2859


----------



## uw4nka (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion - Screen goes black when in sneak mode.*

Awesome, that mod did the trick. Thanks for that. =]
I tried reinstalling the game already. =P
Hell, I reinstalled my OS and it still did it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion - Screen goes black when in sneak mode.*

cool glad that fixed ya up:wave:


----------

